# Problems with possibly wastegate? Please help



## T3T4sr20 (Dec 22, 2002)

Sup guys thanks for looking. I have a 95 Se-r t3/t4 charged sr20. My problem is when boosting I get to about 5pounds and it starts to spike. I mean REALLY lag, it feels like the cry is major struggling. It seems as if the wastegate (deltagate) is having trouble opening. It wont boost over 5. Anyone have any ideas? Could it be backed up somewhere? This just started happening recently. Any suggestions on this would really help. Once again thanks for looking.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

What's your spring set at? Are you using any sort of Boost Controller? Are you sure your lines are hooked up correctly?


----------



## T3T4sr20 (Dec 22, 2002)

Yea actually I'm using an a-vcr boost controller and a s-afc fuel controller. I'm gonna go JWT ecu though.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Are the wastegate lines hooked up correctly? Were you able to boost above 5 before. What does the car do when it hits 5 lbs?


----------



## T3T4sr20 (Dec 22, 2002)

I was thinking there was a leak somewhere. But as far as boosting, it was boosting normal up to 8 pounds which it was set at. But now as soon as I hit 5lbs the wastegate seems to stall. It's not small you can really feel the loss of boost. But up until 5lbs it makes boost fine. I thought it might be the avcr so i disconnected it so that it was only monitoring but it didnt fix the problem. It really needs fine tuning but I have no idea where to get it done. From what i've been reading it looks like i'll have to do it myself. I live in Southern CA if you anyone knows any good shops they might recommend i'd be willing to try that. The a/f mixture is also running very rich which might contribute? This is why I was gonna go with the jwt ecu instead of controlling with the s-afc. But i still dont understand why the wastegate is acting up..does it sound like a leak in the wastegate???


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It's obviously in the wastegate, but it's not because it's not opening. Might have carbon or something keeping the valve partially open or you could just have a strange leak.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

*Wastegate*

It sounds like you have the opposite problem. I was under the impression that if your wastegate opens it bypasses the excess boost and releases it. If you are experiencing a spike, than your wastegate isnt opening correctly, like stuck shut then pressure builds over the set limit than your blow off valve pops (or emergency relief valve). What your deal sounds like is at five lbs your b.o.v. or wastegate is coming open or set wrong releasing the pressure. If you are spiking, you may have blown a gasket or something, releasing pressure.


but then again, maybe im all wrong


----------

